# trouver une plage qui + subjonctif



## Icetrance

Hello,

Allez/Tentez de trouver une plage qui vous fasse l'impression d'être un pirate.

Quelque chose me dit d'employer le subjonctif. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## VixenFox

Since such a beach may or may not exist, I think you're right to use the subjunctive.  The problem with your sentence, however is that you seem to be saying that the beach should give you the impression that IT is a pirate when I think you mean that it should give you the impression that YOU are a pirate.  I think I'd say, "Tentez de trouver une plage qui vous donne l'impression que vous êtes pirate."


----------



## C. E. Whitehead

Je suis d'accord, Viven!

--C. E. Whitehead


----------



## Icetrance

Thanks to you both.

You are right.  My brain stops functioning sometimes.  My sentence says that beach is like a pirate.  I don't want to say that.

Tentez de trouver une plage qui vous fasse/donne l'impression que vous êtes un pirate.

Allez à la recherche d'une plage qui vous me fasse penser/croire que vous êtes un pirate.


----------



## enJoanet

Effectivement, l’emploi du subjonctif est obligatoire…
Toutefois, je dirais plutôt : Trouvez une plage qui vous donne la sensation (ou l’impression, peu importe) _d’être_ un pirate…

 Ici, _« que vous êtes un pirate »_ alourdit un peu la phrase…mais n’est pas faux pour autant! L’emploi de l’infinitif rend la phrase plus « générale ».
 a+
Joan


----------



## Thomas1

Perhaps, this will be of some use:


> Le subjonctif est fréquent dans les propositions relatives exprimant une *idée non concrétisée*. C’est notamment le cas quand la relative dépend d’une principale négative ou interrogative.
> *Il n’a rencontré personne qui sache le renseigner.*
> *L’entreprise cherche un responsable qui prenne en charge le secteur.*
> Source


 
Tom


----------



## enJoanet

Oui...ces explications semblent justes!!
Le subjonctif est, j'imagine, un sujet très délicat pour les personnes qui apprennent le français...
En tant que hispanophile, je ne me souviens pas avoir eu de gros problèmes avec le subjonctif espagnol puisque celui-ci fonctionne globalement de la même manière...Toutefois, les anglais et les allemands qui étudiaient avec moi avaient, eux, bien des difficultés!!

Trêve d'anecdote!!! :
Dans tous les cas,  l'on remarque dans toutes ces phrases que le sujet logique de la principale diffère de celui de la subordonnée...


----------



## Icetrance

My original suggestion was right.

Hello,

Allez/Tentez de trouver une plage qui vous fasse l'impression d'être un pirate.

Je n'avais donc pas tort.

J'aime aussi "donne la sensation d'être..."


----------



## alili81

Icetrance said:


> My original suggestion was right.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Allez/Tentez de trouver une plage qui vous fasse l'impression d'être un pirate.
> 
> Je n'avais donc pas tort.
> 
> J'aime aussi "donne la sensation d'être..."


 
No "qui vous fasse l'impression" isn't right: you can't use the verb "faire" here, it just doesn't sound French.


----------



## pieanne

alili81 said:


> No "qui vous fasse l'impression" isn't right: you can't use the verb "faire" here, it just doesn't sound French.


You're right.
When "impression" is defined, e.g. "l'impression *d'être un pirate*", you have to use "donner"
When it is not, e.g. "il m'a fait impression, meaning_  he impressed me_" then you use "faire


----------



## Icetrance

alili81 said:


> No "qui vous fasse l'impression" isn't right: you can't use the verb "faire" here, it just doesn't sound French.



Well, almost.  

"donner" instead of "faire".  I read ya!


----------



## enJoanet

Besides, there also exist two expressions that could be very useful for you...
"Faire bonne (ou mauvaise) impression"...


Un petit exemple : _Cet homme ne me plaît pas, il me fait mauvaise impression._


a+
Joan


----------



## tilt

_Trouvez une plage qui vous donne l'impression d'être un pirate.
Trouvez une plage qui vous donne l'impression d'être propre._

The compositions of the sentences are ambiguous, yes, but the meanings are obvious: a beach can't be a pirate, and is also very unlikely to make yourself feeling clean.
Thus, both are acceptable.


----------



## C. E. Whitehead

"unlikely to make you feel clean"  en anglais.
Une plage tres propre peut vous donner une impression qui vous aussi etes propre, mais je suis d'accord; c'est d'habitude la plage qui est "propre".

--C. E. Whitehead



tilt said:


> _Trouvez une plage qui vous donne l'impression d'être un pirate.
> Trouvez une plage qui vous donne l'impression d'être propre._
> 
> The compositions of the sentences are ambiguous, yes, but the meanings are obvious: a beach can't be a pirate, and is also very unlikely to make yourself feeling clean.
> Thus, both are acceptable.


----------



## Icetrance

tilt said:


> _Trouvez une plage qui vous donne l'impression d'être un pirate.
> Trouvez une plage qui vous donne l'impression d'être propre._
> 
> The compositions of the sentences are ambiguous, yes, but the meanings are obvious: a beach can't be a pirate, and is also very unlikely to make yourself feeling clean.
> Thus, both are acceptable.



A beach could make me feel clean, though.

Je dirais plutôt: Trouvez une plage qui vous donne une sensation de propreté et de fraîcheur (pour ôter toute ambiguïté).

Egalement, je pense que "vous donne la sensation d'être un pirate" ferait que cette phrase est beaucoup moins ambiguë. Il est donc peut-être préférable d'éviter le mot "impression" ici, mais, cela peut sans doute se discuter. LOL.

Ce fil me rappelle la phrase: Je le ferai en rentrant chez moi.

I'll do it when I get home (à mon arrivée chez moi)
I'll do it on my way home (sur le chemin de retour chez moi)


----------



## tilt

Icetrance said:


> Je dirais plutôt: Trouvez une plage qui vous donne une sensation de propreté et de fraîcheur (pour ôter toute ambiguïté).


I'm sorry but this sentence is as ambiguous as the other one. It doesn't say who or what the feeling refers to.


----------



## Icetrance

tilt said:


> I'm sorry but this sentence is as ambiguous as the other one. It doesn't say who or what the feeling refers to.



J'avoue avoir tort.

Il faudrait donc dire "Trouvez une plage qui vous fasse penser que vous êtes 
un pirate/tout propre" pour ôter toute ambiguïté, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## tilt

Icetrance said:


> J'avoue avoir tort.
> 
> Il faudrait donc dire "Trouvez une plage qui vous fasse penser que vous êtes
> un pirate/tout propre" pour ôter toute ambiguïté, n'est-ce pas?


Oui. Sauf que c'était la plage qui était censée être propre ! 

Mais la solution est bien là : renoncer à l'infinitif, pour introduire un pronom comme sujet, afin de lever le doute. On pourra alors écrire _Trouvez une plage qui vous donne l'impression qu'elle est propre_.


----------



## Icetrance

tilt said:


> Oui. Sauf que c'était la plage qui était censée être propre !
> 
> Mais la solution est bien là : renoncer à l'infinitif, pour introduire un pronom comme sujet, afin de lever le doute. On pourra alors écrire _Trouvez une plage qui vous donne l'impression qu'elle est propre_.



Absolument Tilt!

Trouvez une plage qui vous donne une sensation de propreté (The beach makes you feel clean)

Trouvez une plage qui vous donne la sensation que vous êtes un pirate (You feel like a pirate).


----------

